# June Swap



## TracyH (Feb 10, 2011)

Good Day Ladies,

I apologize for not getting the information out sooner about the June Swap. I would like to try it a little differently this month in that we already have a roster set up. If you are interested in participating and you participated in the May swap, please just pm me and let me know that you are in and if there is any information that may need to be changed. If you are new, I will need a completed form pm'ed to me by May 26th. You can find the form under the April swap roster. To find our site area, go to the home page, click on the Main section, click group activities and swaps and it will pop up. Copy and paste the form to me in a pm or you can email me with the information. Last month I had people asking to join on the 27th and 28th. I tried to allow everyone in until I got the pals swapped. Please let me know a tad sooner if you can if you want to participate. REMEMBER-- You need to let me know every month if you want to participate or I will remove your name for that month. I am looking forward to a very successful May swap and now into June. Have a great day and if you have any questions please let me know.

Best Wishes,
Tracy


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

just sent you a PM


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Just sent you a PM also.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

You didnt explain, swap what? Yarn?


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

could you tell me what it is eg knit something or what


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

Count me in for next month Tracy and thanx again to my last secret pal who must be psychic! Ive been looking for an out of the ordinary fair-isle pattern for my grandson and she sent me a whole book of them !!!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

count me in for the june swap also please tracy. i love it thanks in advance.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

so glad you like it meffie enjoy making things from it,


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

phyllis its a monthly thing us forum ladies/gents are doing and its set up by tracy, she pals you up with a name and you send a little box full of goodies it can be something you buy or something you put in from your own stash, you will get a list from your secret pal telling you a bit about her and the things she likes/dislikes to help you find things to send, hope ive done this right, but if not im sure tracy will tell you all you need to know if you pm her, good luck if you decide to join us ,


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

phyliss here is an example wool needles coffee/tes candy bookmarkers stitch holders cookery books(small) just little things nothing to pricey. hope this helps


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sure, Tracy. I am in.


----------



## miriampk (Mar 2, 2011)

I have updated my info. I am not functional at copy send on email.
What do I need again. M


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

hOW DOES THE SWAP WORK?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tracy Let me know where I stand. Can I use the May Swap form for June.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just sent you a PM...have a super day!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Remember, you need to PM Tracy. She can't read all the posts and may miss someone telling her they want to be included. So remember to PM her. We wouldn't want anyone to miss out on all the fun!!!


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Tracy I sent you a PM 
Thanks Sharon in Winnipeg


----------



## suep5048 (Mar 10, 2011)

Tracy I would like to participate in the June swap. I didn't get in on time for May, but was in for April so you should have my info. If not, please let me know.
Thanks
Sue parkin


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I sent you a PM...its so much fun!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I am intrigued. What is a swap?


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

i would like to join the june swap please


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Just sent a PM

Thanks Tracy


----------



## cupcake (Apr 22, 2011)

i would like to join the june swap my name is linda [email protected]


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't forget to send Tracy that PM so she will not miss you. I just did PM her for June too.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I got a wonderful box from my secret 'swap pal' last week. Included yarn, chocolate  , tea, and lots of little cool surprises. Can't wait to start knitting those socks! I hope she is reading this, I still don't know the moniker of the lady who sent it.


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Tracy, I'm getting ready to PM you. Please count me in for the June Swap.

ScrappyMom


----------



## countryjackie (Mar 26, 2011)

This sounds like so much fun!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

This sounds like something I would like. How do I contact Tracy? What is a PM?


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> I got a wonderful box from my secret 'swap pal' last week. Included yarn, chocolate  , tea, and lots of little cool surprises. Can't wait to start knitting those socks! I hope she is reading this, I still don't know the moniker of the lady who sent it.


hee hee! was so much fun putting together for you!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

vgillies said:


> This sounds like something I would like. How do I contact Tracy? What is a PM?


PM is private message when you click on Tracy's name it will take you to another screen which will allow you to click on PM and send her a message. Of course it works with anyone. But, if you want to do the June swap...you will need to PM her. Don't forget to fill out the form so the one you get paired up with will have great ideas of what to put in the box for you.


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

New here. Is there somewhere we can go to see the rules for the swap?
Robin in TX


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

rob if you go back a page and click on the name tracy send her a pm.(private message) and ask her to send you the form to fill in to join swap she will ok hope this helps tammie


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

I sent a PM..and filled out the form, but have not heard if I'm IN or not ???


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

softspots said:


> I sent a PM..and filled out the form, but have not heard if I'm IN or not ???


tracyh will send them out the 28th


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok. Thanx I'll be watching for her post.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I sent a PM too, hope you got it - I can't wait!


----------



## chills (Apr 28, 2011)

I would love to be in the june swap. Please let me know how to get in.

Colleen


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

colleen pm tracy she will tell you all bout it and get you started enjoy


----------



## TheThreadLady (Mar 9, 2011)

I participated in the April Swap, but was unable to do the May swap. Do I still have to fill out another form?


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thethreadlady. Give tracy a pm and she will sort you out she's changed it a bit but you still have to pm her to get in each months swap


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

count me in for June


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I pm Tracy but can not fine the form to fill out. HELP


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-3815-1.html
this has the form to pm tracy


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Bitsey here. I tried to PM Tracey and I got back a private message from Chocolatepom. Why is this so difficult. It seems to me it would be made alittle easier for all of us that are not as computer literate. But, hey, I ws so hoping this was going to be fun. Talk later.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i just joined. i just sent her a message to add me in the june swap.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Bitsey here. I tried to PM Tracey and I got back a private message from Chocolatepom. Why is this so difficult. It seems to me it would be made alittle easier for all of us that are not as computer literate. But, hey, I ws so hoping this was going to be fun. Talk later.


If you sent a PM to Tracey and filled out the form she will likely get back to you by the 28th . If you sent her a PM and did not fill out the form, she will likely send you the form to fill out and send back to her. I am sorry if I made it confusing for you. It was not my intent to confuse.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Count me in for June Swap!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> hOW DOES THE SWAP WORK?


check out the April Swap page, basically, you give TracyH some info about yourself and your interests, she matches each of us up with someone else, and we get a mystery package($10 price limit) in the mail from someone but we don't know who unless they tell us. Sometimes we tell. It was fun. If you check the May Swap page, you'll see some of the things that were swapped. Good luck.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have done both April and May and am looking forward to June! I enjoy putting packages together, and receiving them. Wonderful surprises in each. This has been fun and a good idea.


----------



## Johann (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Tracy, count me in!! I love sending out the package and especially receiving one. Wondering if on my info sheet you can add to "favorite yarn", Redheart multi-colors. Is that possible? Thanks and have a great day! Johann


----------



## aridgeway (Apr 9, 2011)

I have sent a PM with the form but no longer see it in mt PM's - was checking to see if there was a response and i see nothing. If you didn't receive can you let me know so I can re-send? The swap sounds like a great idea.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

aridgeway said:


> I have sent a PM with the form but no longer see it in mt PM's - was checking to see if there was a response and i see nothing. If you didn't receive can you let me know so I can re-send? The swap sounds like a great idea.


hi, i'm pretty sure tracy will get back to you.


----------



## aridgeway (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, I'm sure she's very busy organizing things for us. Just wanted to be sure she got it since it has disappeared from my PM list.  Sounds like such a fun idea!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

aridgeway said:


> Thanks, I'm sure she's very busy organizing things for us. Just wanted to be sure she got it since it has disappeared from my PM list.  Sounds like such a fun idea!


i know, it took a little while for her to get back to me too. but yes, i believe she's very busy organizing the swap applications for she said she will get back to us the 28th of may.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

oh, yes, this sounds like fun.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

any one got there june swap pals names yet? am waiting to get started, love this part making up a box its so exciting


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Tammie, not got mine yet but I will let you know when I do


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No names yet.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> Hi Tammie, not got mine yet but I will let you know when I do


 thanks jenn so scared i missed it as my phone line was down for 3 days and i couldnt get on laptop only threw mobile phone and it was costing a bomb on there


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't want to miss it either ha ha


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

sending you an email tammie


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> I don't want to miss it either ha ha


 no im sure its so much fun aint it, will have to change my address after june swap as im moving house in 4 weeks


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

oh My goodness movimg is no fun -- wish you luck 
I hope I never have to move again in my lifetime 
Sharon


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

tell me bout it, trying to down size from a 3 bedroom to a two bedroom aint no fun but i will get there thanks


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> sending you an email tammie


 got it thanks and replyed


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

I downsized from a 2 bedroom with a full baement to a studio and it was a nightmare -- I still have too much for this small space but 3/4 of it is STASH
Besides knitting I also sew and do cross stitch


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

yes thats why hubbie said no bed in spare bedroom of nes apartment that way i can get my sewing machine and one of the other laptop,s with printer and all my stash boxes in there, in stead of it being all over house,


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just sent you a PM. so looking forward to this.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ugh! I will be moving also in the next 3-6 months, downsizing, packing up, writing on 4 sides of the packing boxes what's in there. Have gotten rid of much stuff, but omg there are many things I won't part with, including some things from my grandparents, and naturally they are pieces of large furniture. Grateful to have them though. Anyway, hopefully won't have to do again till next lifetime...lol.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

jogs4201 said:


> Ugh! I will be moving also in the next 3-6 months, downsizing, packing up, writing on 4 sides of the packing boxes what's in there. Have gotten rid of much stuff, but omg there are many things I won't part with, including some things from my grandparents, and naturally they are pieces of large furniture. Grateful to have them though. Anyway, hopefully won't have to do again till next lifetime...lol.


 know how you feel, i just dont know were to start but i know i have to, other wise the removal men will be lifting every thing them selves this place is crammed with stuff. some good , and like you some that i dont wana part with but in my case it is rubbish, i keep telling hubbie i will sort it out when we move, fingers crossed he wont ask about it again


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

got my swap pals name will start sorting her box out over the next few days, now i know what she likes/dilikes cnt wait to get it posted now


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

I spent most of the morning and some of the afternoon putting my June secret pal's box together yeah! I grabbed a "priority mail box" from post office last time I was there and have the box labeled and ready to take tomorrow....woo hoo. Doing it early cuz i have moving crap to finish..lol big fat UGH! YUCK ! Anyway, I hope she likes it...love when I find the right things


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

luckylady58 sheila bergstrom 630-532-1176 please let me know the information of my swap thanks sheila i know i did register in time


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

luckyluck58 said:


> luckylady58 sheila bergstrom 630-532-1176 please let me know the information of my swap thanks sheila i know i did register in time


You should send TracyH a PM (Private Message) then she will get back to you.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=6122


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Do We REVEAL when we send the Package or wait for a certain date??


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

i was wondering the same have my june swap ready to ship and do we identify who we are ?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

luckyluck58 said:


> i was wondering the same have my june swap ready to ship and do we identify who we are ? hi, i'm wondering too what to write in the "return address" on top of our package. should we write "knitting forum" or "june swap at knitting forum". we'll really know when we receive our packages how the other person wrote it.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

luckyluck58 said:


> i was wondering the same have my june swap ready to ship and do we identify who we are ?


you can do its up to you, i think its nice to tell them a bit about who you are and were your from


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

maryrose said:


> luckyluck58 said:
> 
> 
> > i was wondering the same have my june swap ready to ship and do we identify who we are ? hi, i'm wondering too what to write in the "return address" on top of our package. should we write "knitting forum" or "june swap at knitting forum". we'll really know when we receive our packages how the other person wrote it.
> ...


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

softspots said:


> Do We REVEAL when we send the Package or wait for a certain date??


as long as you send the package out befor the 15th june , that way it gives it plenty of time to get to your swap pal


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

to tammie52: thanks. i wasn't sure what to do about the return address part.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

maryrose said:


> to tammie52: thanks. i wasn't sure what to do about the return address part.


your welcome, if you ever get stuck or are just not sure of anything, come in room and ask, there will be some one in here to help out if they can


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

I put a note inside the box, saying who I am, a few things about myself and sometimes how I arrived at the things I included in the box. It's up to you though. Have fun.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

As I put together a little box with Paris and blue for a theme, I like to think about the person I am creating this for-who she is, what is she as a person, would I like having her for a friend? Too bad she is sooo totally in another zone!!!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm going to get my box all fixed up in a couple of days. I'm franticlly trying to get a baby blanket done for a shower gift on Sunday. I think I'll make it but my needles and hands are flying!!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

luckyluck58 said:


> i was wondering the same have my june swap ready to ship and do we identify who we are ?


I have always let my "pal" know who I was and I also like to know who was kind enough to send me my gifts also, so I can thank them. The last person who sent me something didn't let it known at all who she was, so I couldn't thank her like I would have liked.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Same with me SailorRae. I've always let my person know who I am. My last person gave me her(his?) first intial and last name but not their KP name. I had the address from the box so I was able to snail mail a thank you and I also posted on the swap sight so I hope they saw that too. Both of my people who had me were awesome and very generous in their giving. I've loved the special things they sent. I'm having so much fun with this. I'm excited to put my next box of goodies together and get it sent off.


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

How do I check my swap profile information? I just wanted to add something. 

Thanks, Deborah


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My swap is packed and ready to ship tomorrow. I am so excited and hope she likes it. A lot of things from her list, and I had such fun finding just the right stuff for my swap-ee. This is my first time joining here. It is so much fun.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

dawilson53 said:


> How do I check my swap profile information? I just wanted to add something.
> 
> Thanks, Deborah


go to top of this page and click on MY PROFILE and take it from there hope this helps good luck.


----------



## saima.phillips (May 26, 2011)

pm count me too


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

well my swap box is all done posting it in morning, my swap pal should get it over the weekend , hope she likes whats in it, i went by her list,


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a few things already chosen, so when I got her info I could finish and send. I have looked to find my "pal" on here but so far haven't caught her. I did put my address label on, so she will know who I am.
Fun, fun, fun.
Alberta


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)

My box of treasures is now in the hands of the USPS. I hope the person on the other end thinks that they are treasures, also. I sure had fun putting it together.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I just wrote swap pal on the outside with my return address. 
I then included a note on the inside with my Knitting Paradise name.

I like knowing.

Myra


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I finished my box, too, and will mail it tomorrow. I hope my 'pal' likes it! I notice people don't post photos of what they get... why not? I'd love to see what others receive.

I thought the point of this was to get to know each other a little better, so why not say who you are when you send? Unless you are painfully shy... I'm sure your 'pal' would like to know who to thank. I sure do.

One thing that would help in the future is if we could list what types of things we like to knit in our profile. If your 'pal' has been chatty and posted a lot here, you can pretty much read her past posts and figure out what she likes to knit. But if she's a lurker, you are just out of luck. 

So, who is going to be the first to get a box? :mrgreen:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Photos!! What a good idea. I can't wait to get mine.Putting my box for "sis" was so much fun. This is my first swap and am excited to get mine. The time changes here will make it interesting to see who's first. Patience is a virtue, but not so much when we are waiting for our swap package..... :roll:


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

swap box sent, my pal should get it hopefully tomorrow will wait and see if she puts anything in room bout it, hopefully she will like whats in it


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

mailed my june swap package yesterday excited to hear how she liked it


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

sent ur out yesterday hope u like whats in it enjoy


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

luckyluck58 said:


> sent ur out yesterday hope u like whats in it enjoy


 who was that to?


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I am concern too. I sure do not want any one to be waiting for a box I did not know who or what to send. I wish some one could tell me how to fix this.



softspots said:


> I sent a PM..and filled out the form, but have not heard if I'm IN or not ???


----------



## knittenmom (Mar 3, 2011)

I would love to be in on the swap but I don't know much about it! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

if your in for the june swap, by now you should have got your swappal,s name and a list about her, if not then you will have to pm tracyh and ask her to sign you up for july swap


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

knittenmom said:


> I would love to be in on the swap but I don't know much about it! Thanks for your help!!


if i was you i would pm tracyh and ask her to send you the form to fill in to go in to the group for the july swap your a bt late now to get in for the june swap, other than that go to top of page click on HOME then click on MAIN once you click on main apage will come up saying swap and group activies click on it there you will see a thing called secret pal swap and information click on that link and take it from there hope this helps


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

myra sent ur packaga out yesterday, did not include a note sorry belated happy birthday and hope u enjoy let me know when u receive it.. sheila lladylucky58


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

send a private message to Mary and she will let u know u look up under swaps and discussions and about that is rosters for swaps then look up ur name under knitting forum and if it is there will give the persons address etc hope that helps you out


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am almost finished gathering up all the stuff for the swap. Will be mailing next week. Need to get to another craft store first. Can't wait!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I nearly attack my mail lady, but not here yet. Getting excited reading all the enthusiastic posts. She thinks I must be a bit off.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

i feel the same mailed my june swap yesterday anxious to receive mine now lol it is exciting i am in illinoiis also


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'll be mailing mine out probably on monday.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What part??


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I know Woodridge. Not too far fro, here.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

woodridge near naperville and downers grove where are u at?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am near the WI border.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I grew up on Downers Grove. Small world


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

gurnee near great america i pass thru there my sister family and mom live in brookfield wi what town again?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I live 10 miles from Woodstock.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

yes next door to downers grove wow i am anxious for my package to come just wonder what i will receive what a nice meetup to have too


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

The town is Hebron.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WOW!! I met a friend. How long have you been doing KP? I am pretty new here. Mostly lurk, but sometimes post a question or comment. What do you like to knit or crochet. My other craft is quilting. I am in the middle of a neat pattern.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

must be beautiful there enjoy ur day nice talking to u anxious for our packages lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Agree!! Tell me a bit about you. APM would get us out of the limelight here.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

never heard of that but must be beautiful i like wisconsin so scenic


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

i am a widow live in woodridge have a canary unemployed right now but hoping to work soon enjoy knitting crocheting and reading allot non smoker seeking a relationship but oh well my family is in wisconsin my mom moved there 2 years ago lived here but could not live alone my sisters family lived in brookfield wi over 30 years now 2 or 3 kids are married one daughter had her second baby born this morning exciting. my son lives here nearby on his own. and thats about it i guess and u


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Also a widow 7 years, had a wonderful new relationship but he died too a year ago. I have 5 children, 4 boys and a girl. 18 grands and abot the same GG's. I like to knit sweaters, hats, mittens, scarves. As I said I quilt, belong to 2 quilt guilds, do volunteer work. Keep too busy to get olld, although calendar says 80.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

well we need to keep in touch i am 58 and u? keep knitting and qulting have a easy quilt pattern i will send u no sewing or knitting made out of fleece u just cut and twist knots for fringe and thats it.
a baby quilt 2 yards or 1 yd one color 1 yard another. put two together no matter what side. cut around the edges to trim up. take a 5 x 5 card board and at each end cut out corners 4 corners all together then with painters tape tape corner to corner all around then cut fringe up to tape on all four corners. once all 4 sides are cut remove tape and knot 2 pieces of fringe. send me ur favorite colors and i will make one to send to u takes 5 minutes to make and are so cozy cute. let me know ok sheila from woodridge il


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

ur 80 still young and wise let me know sheila


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds adorable. I love green or lavender. My name is Alberta. Yours? Do ou do any other handwork. I have done cros stitch, and plastic canvas. BUT I am addicted to knitting. SO, did your package get tere today? Mine will arrive at my swap partner toorrow. Hope she likes the stuff.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

my name is sheila and i love knitting also. my swap partners i mailed yesterday and she should receive on monday hope i get mine soon too i need ur address but later when i have quilt done so i can mail it to you alberta thanks nice having a friend who has experienced what i like to do too yes loe to to stamped cross stitch not counted, embroidery having done much canvas but yes love to knit and crotech. be in touch with ur address so i may mail u this cozy cute quilt take care its nice u know how to work the computer also alberta


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

be in touch alberta


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

luckyluck58 said:


> myra sent ur packaga out yesterday, did not include a note sorry belated happy birthday and hope u enjoy let me know when u receive it.. sheila lladylucky58


Thank you shelia!! I will let u know as soon as I get it! I can't wait!! :-D

{{Big Hug}}

Myra


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

big hug back myra ur so funny have a good weekend


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Mailed my swap package out today,to Missouri! Looking forward to receiving mine.Last month's was great!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I just mailed my package to New Mexico : )


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, monday i'll be mailing mine out to MN.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My swap package was supposed to be delivered today. I hope she likes it !!


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

when i receive my i will be greatful its exciting


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine will go out Monday--all the way to Australia!! Wonder how long that will take!!


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

wow they will appreicate it u can ask where u shipped it from they can tell you how long thats exciting


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine is packed and ready to go when I go to down Tuesday. I had to tape it up I kept putting things in it. ER I hope you like it. It is coming from NC going to ca


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

I mailed mine on Wednesday, and supposed to be delivered today:~) went to MN from PA. So exciting to send.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

mailed mine on thursday they will receive it monday and waiting anxiously for mine to come now lol


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

mailed june swap from il to al to arrive on monday so exciting


----------



## Izzy186 (Apr 26, 2011)

mine will be getting sent out on monday im so excited i had so much fun shopping i didnt want to stop! hope she likes it


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

my swap pal should have got her box yesterday, keep looking to see if shes come on line to say if she liked it or not, hope she does, just waiting on mine now, am so excited lol will post pics of the box when it comes. tammie


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone, i think we should tell what we got when we receive our swaps. i will let everyone know what i got when i get it. it would be fun to see what things we all got.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I do think that is a good idea. But it was hard to stick to the budget. I put in stuff from my stash etc. All good things, but I could have added lots. Will let everyone know as soon as I get it.

I can't wait.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I poke around Big Lots and Tuesday Morning, yard sales and all that. Keeps the budget down and adds more stuff to boxes!! It is sooo much fun wandering around thinking about if I could use this. I found a bundle of six little silk bags that are just the right size for sock projects for $1. Little notebooks for less than a dollar(I keep projects listed, notes on yarn used, pattern, did I like the yarn, who it was created for, etc, in a little notebook in my large knitting bag. Am thinking of starting one for yarn and needles, so I know what I have without digging) I did decide against chocolate candy in the summer since the M&Ms melted on the way home from Fort Wayne!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I agree. What fun this all is and what a great bunch we have, I Have asked a few questions and always got a very nice answer. Sometimes more than one. And the swaps are so nice. This is my first time. Sort of a yarn novice, but do quite a few different projects at a time. That is why we have so many needles of the same size.  I opted for no chocolate til cooler weather. Had a package from a relative and had chocolate puddles. Have a good one!!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

My June package will be mailed out by the end of this coming week. It's so hard to stop from overspending. Luckily I have a huge stash of various items on hand ranging from knitting and crochet to scrapbooking, quilting, general everyday items, those special items, etc. so I have a variety of items to choose from. It's so much fun trying to personalize the box of items to the recipient.

Some people choose not to include their name on the package they send or include a personal note with the package. I have decided to do both as it's a wonderful way to start a new friendship. Also try to include something that gives a bit of history about the area where I live as I've always found it interesting to learn more about different areas, especially as I don't get to travel much. Whenever it's possible I also try to include some little handmade item in the package.

Waiting for my package to arrive is really like waiting for my birthday or Christmas but it is always worth the wait. Seems like the package tends to arrive on a day when I've been having a crappy day and it turns my attitude around and puts a smile on my heart.

I commend Tracy for taking on the daunting task of collecting everyones info, matching the participants, posting who our new swap pals are each month and overseeing and handling any problems that arise. Not a job I would want and she does it very well. Thanks Tracy!

Looking forward to being your swap pal in the future.
Carol L.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You put it so well. I will do a bit of what you suggested. I wasn't very explanatory, but I did put an address label so she has a idea I did forget my screen name so I will send her a note. The background is a great idea, as we are all spread out. I do wonder how long the international pkgs take. Mine was in the states, I was just wondering. I checked with USPS and the package is in her town. So maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Phyllis said:


> You didnt explain, swap what? Yarn?


Just check your Secret Pal's list and try to match her likes and dislikes to send something(s) to her. Books, yarn, candy, handmade items - anything that equals no more than $10.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Working on putting my box together for my new friend. Hoping to mail it out tomorrow or Tuesday. I do find it hard to keep it under budget, but it is soooo fun to shop and find those things to include. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, mine is all ready to go out tomorrow. i hope she likes what i got her. i think she will.


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

I rec'd my "treasure" package from nmoll yesterday. It was like having Christmas in June. She decided to save having to buy stuffing paraphenalia (sp) and used bits from her stash. Made it even more fun. I love finding out where the different people are from and making new friends.

Thank you Nadine.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I sent mine out this morning, UPS. Sure hope she likes it!


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sent mine this morning, too. After a gasp at postage, it went off to Australia....be there in about a week-give or take a couple.


----------



## Goathillranch (Feb 8, 2011)

Just wanted to let the forum and my wonderful sender, know, that I have received my June swap package already - WOW she is fast! I love the items, seems like she just knew the things I would buy for myself at the store! Thanks Deb - you're great!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

The package I sent out was delivered to Mo. today! USPS confirmation received just now!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My package to PA was delivered this morning. Hope she liked the choices.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

luckyluck58 said:


> mailed june swap from il to al to arrive on monday so exciting


Shelia!! 
The package arrived safe and sound!! I also posted a note in the pictures section!!
Thank you so much I really loved everything! Being a new knitter every little thing helps!! And the tea and music will definitely end a long, stressful day for me today!!
Thanks again from the Heart of Dixie!! 

Myra


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)

My package was waiting for me when I got home from work today. What wonderful things I found inside. Yarn, cookies, a cooking magazine to mention a few of the things. Thank you Jogs 4201! What a beautiful way to end a long day.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

ur welcome next package arrive on sat june 11 enjoy myra


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My pkg. arrived today. Their was no name so who ever sent me one skein of Sirdar Snuggly I would like to say Thanks. The color was white. It seems like I'm always running out of that color. I'm sure I will be using it for one of my baby projects.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> My pkg. arrived today. Their was no name so who ever sent me one skein of Sirdar Snuggly I would like to say Thanks. The color was white. It seems like I'm always running out of that color. I'm sure I will be using it for one of my baby projects.


hi, did you get anything else?


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

nmoll said:


> My package was waiting for me when I got home from work today. What wonderful things I found inside. Yarn, cookies, a cooking magazine to mention a few of the things. Thank you Jogs 4201! What a beautiful way to end a long day.


Very welcome, so glad you are enjoying it.  Enjoy your summer!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

waiting on my box coming, hope i get it, as i got a pm from tracyh this morning asking for my home address as she said she dont have the complete address, but i did get the last 2 months swap boxes, so dont know whats happening there, fingers crossed it will be ok glad all the ladies recieved theres and yes its nice to put a smile on soneones face when it comes.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

some lady from the may swap said someone never sent her package. she was very dissapointed. i wonder if she ever got it? well, i sent mine out yesterday to MN.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

maryrose said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > My pkg. arrived today. Their was no name so who ever sent me one skein of Sirdar Snuggly I would like to say Thanks. The color was white. It seems like I'm always running out of that color. I'm sure I will be using it for one of my baby projects.
> ...


Yep, that was it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

grandmann said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> > grandmann said:
> ...


One skein of white......hmmmmm Must be expensive yarn since we are to spend $10.00. (Just saying)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not really, I looked it up on the net. I don't want to get down on the person. Maybe with the postage that's all she could afford. I was happy with it because I will find use for it.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > maryrose said:
> ...


yes, i was thinking the same!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Not really, I looked it up on the net. I don't want to get down on the person. Maybe with the postage that's all she could afford. I was happy with it because I will find use for it.


hi, you're probably right. it cost me $7.00 to mail out my package first class.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought postage was not to be included in the $10.00. Can you imagine shipping your package overseas? you'd have to send an empty envelope!


On another note, my Secret Swap person should receive her package on Thursday per UPS. I just check the tracking number! Hope she likes it.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I thought postage was not to be included in the $10.00. Can you imagine shipping your package overseas? you'd have to send an empty envelope!
> 
> On another note, my Secret Swap person should receive her package on Thursday per UPS. I just check the tracking number! Hope she likes it.


actually, the postage is not included. so my "swap package" altogether was $17.00.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

its the thought u put into the swap that matters that is the fun of it i am still waiting for mine to come sheila from illinois


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Just sent my swap package out! Took a while to get it all together.. It's my first swap.. Hope she likes it! Haven't gotten anything yet on my side!! Can't wait!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

maryrose said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > My pkg. arrived today. Their was no name so who ever sent me one skein of Sirdar Snuggly I would like to say Thanks. The color was white. It seems like I'm always running out of that color. I'm sure I will be using it for one of my baby projects.
> ...


It would be fun to be in the swap, but funds are tight and with postage, would be hard. I hesitate to put only one item in the package. I'm happy that those who participate are having so much fun with it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

luckyluck58 said:


> its the thought u put into the swap that matters that is the fun of it i am still waiting for mine to come sheila from illinois


How do you know who you are getting from? Or is it the same person you send to???


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> luckyluck58 said:
> 
> 
> > its the thought u put into the swap that matters that is the fun of it i am still waiting for mine to come sheila from illinois
> ...


hi, we don't know who is sending us our "swaps". i don't know who is sending me one.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

I checked the tracking for my package and it said they left it at the front door. I didnt know if we were supposed to include our name, I just put a small note that said from your knitting forum secret pal. I hope she will be pleased. I see she is online here, so I hope she checks her front door!!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

My package arrived today, I will post a photo shortly, but I would love to thank the lovely knitter. But the only clue i have is that the knitter is from Florida. It was such a pleasant surprise, My Dh even enjoyed me opening the box. the best thing in the box... a BIG bag of tootsie rolls. i love tootsie rolls. oh and the French vanilla and all the purple stuff, I will go into detail with the picture. To say the least I love love love the package and wish to thank the lovely knitter with the thoughtful heart. The purple hand soap is going to be lovely in my bathroom when we get it repaired.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> luckyluck58 said:
> 
> 
> > its the thought u put into the swap that matters that is the fun of it i am still waiting for mine to come sheila from illinois
> ...


The swap person whose name you have is entirely different from the swap person who has your name. Sometimes the person sending out your package will entice you with a posted message on the topic thread like we are currently on. Makes it fun and exciting. The "secret" part of the swap to me is getting my pals name and getting their box together and waiting for them to receive it. That is when I reveal info about me and my user name on the forum. I find it's a way to start a friendship with someone new on the forum. Have made some really neat friends that way and have received some really awesome gifts. It's been so much fun.
Carol L.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Carol L. said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > luckyluck58 said:
> ...


Great, I can't wait!!! Hope my secret swap likes what I purchased her.. I know, I know.. its the thought!! But still...


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

I wanted to send a thank you to my June pal. Joanne sent me my favorite cotton yarn and a cute bib pattern (which I already finished will post later!) Plus a row counter which I didn't have and a magnectic board which I love. Oh yeah the orange chocolate was super yummy my two youngest would agree as they got to share. I haven't tried the tea yet buy I am looking forward to doing soon! Thank you agian I enjoyed getting a surprise box!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay, can someone clarify something for me...i want to participate in the july swap..and am willing to ship overseas...so are american yarns cheaper or more expensive than others? or about the same?...any suggestions from swap veterans on what to look for?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

From what I've read on other postings,it seems we get much better pricing on yarns.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maureenb said:


> From what I've read on other postings,it seems we get much better pricing on yarns.


Not always, I have traveled to South America (where they are WAY cheaper than us for Alpaca, wool etc.) and to Australia where the prices are similar, depending on the currency exchange... 
But, I think we have more of a selection.. but, what I have noticed on the swap.. it doesn't have to be yarn.. it can be whatever you think the swap pal will like.. (they give you a list..) 
But join, seems like TracyH is doing a great job!!!
This was my first swap and I haven't gotten anything as of yet.. but can't wait!!!! 
For the veteran swappers... if I said anything not right.. please correct me!!!
Thx


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I haven't gotten mine yet either,the gal I sent to liked hers.I sent her a skein of yarn, a cross stitch kit of a cat(she has 2 cats),a book mark,refrigerator magnets and licorice,and a booklet about my area of the country


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

maureenb said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet either,the gal I sent to liked hers.I sent her a skein of yarn, a cross stitch kit of a cat(she has 2 cats),a book mark,refrigerator magnets and licorice,and a booklet about my area of the country


hi, i see you got her some nice things.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

still waiting for my june swap getting anxious my secret pal received hers on monday great sight love it thanks tracy for all u do


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> luckyluck58 said:
> 
> 
> > its the thought u put into the swap that matters that is the fun of it i am still waiting for mine to come sheila from illinois
> ...


No, it usually someone different. You only know who sends your gift IF they choose to tell you.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sparkler24 said:


> I checked the tracking for my package and it said they left it at the front door. I didnt know if we were supposed to include our name, I just put a small note that said from your knitting forum secret pal. I hope she will be pleased. I see she is online here, so I hope she checks her front door!!


Pleased is an understatement!

I wish I had seen this post before I went searching for you. that is so funny. After I found you I read this post did I feel silly.

I love the cappuccino, It is one of my favorite flavors. There was also an adorable purple fish and a Magnetic Bookmark (which is great by the way) It is not in the photo because it is being used.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

Teehee! No need to feel silly! Im so happy that you are happy too! I had read someone else talking about shopping with their red theme in mind and I didnt know what they were talking about at the time until I was shopping with my purple therme, and it was great fun and finding things in purple was a challenge, there are tons of things in all shades of pink and some of them border on purple. Im looking forward to next month's challenge.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am so looking forward to next month, (I think my DH is also, He said I can start picking up little things here and there. I may have to make a trip to the dollar tree. Is it next month yet???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

No sign of my box yet (it's still early...) but my "swapee" just got the box I sent her. I sent some Galway yarn in variegated colors and a KnitPicks pattern for felted potholders and oven mitt that she could make with it, if she wanted. Also some pattern books (she said she collected them) a PRALINE, another skein of ribbon yarn, and I forget what else I put in that box! I was excited about sending it all and so happy she liked it!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm glad your happy with your things. that's a nice big bag of tootsie rolls.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i just got my secret swap box today. Maryrose, thank you!! it is perfect! a BIG ball of verigated yarn!! perfect as i'm in dishcloth mode right now!! size 10, 29 inch circulars, needle point protectors, stitch markers and a pretty pattern for a purse! thanks sooooo much!
i sent my box off today, it's gonna take a week and a half to two weeks as it's going to queensland australia!! so be patient, it's on it's way!!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

keep looking up and down the street to see if i can see postman . but nothing for me yet, aw well tomorrow is a new day.lol stillno news about my swap pal saying she got her box,and if she liked it, im sure she did tho.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

what is tootsie rolls?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

mjp362 said:


> i just got my secret swap box today. Maryrose, thank you!! it is perfect! a BIG ball of verigated yarn!! perfect as i'm in dishcloth mode right now!! size 10, 29 inch circulars, needle point protectors, stitch markers and a pretty pattern for a purse! thanks sooooo much!
> i sent my box off today, it's gonna take a week and a half to two weeks as it's going to queensland australia!! so be patient, it's on it's way!!


hi, i'm glad you like what i got you. take care.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> what is tootsie rolls?


hi tootsie rolls are a lightly chocolate chewy candy.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

My box is all packed up and ready to go to the post office tomorrow morning...hope she likes it!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

problem with my post code,
as a pm and a quick chat from my last months swap pal JENN confirmed my post code is wrong, luckily enough JENN fixed it before posting my swap box last month, 
this is to the LADY/GENT whos got my name of the list for this months swap, if it looks like this BT133FJL its wrong, it should read BT133FJ SORRY IT WAS MY MISTAKE , typing error. hopefully thats it all sorted now tammie


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

maryrose said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > what is tootsie rolls?
> ...


 aw right got you now, hubbie said it looked like some sort of sweets (candy) but as i told him every thing looks like sweets or food to you lol


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi tammie, wish you well with your moving to your new home.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got my swap gift yesterday. I was wonderful. I got my favorite candy, peanut butter Nips, and sour cherries. I also got 2 set of dpn bamboo in size 4 & 6. Wonderful as I'm practicing working with dpn's! This is too much fun. Is July here yet??? LOL


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I am a bad girl...I got my box 2 days ago and have not been online to Thank Her. I did send her a little thank you note thru the snail mail yesterday. Things here a little hectic at the moment. I have my stuff ready to go out today. Will be at post office shortly after this posts. And it will be on its way to Michigan (clearly since I was born there it is my FAVORITE place in the world). I hope that she will be as happy with what I picked out for her as I was with my box.

My box was just perfect. The candy was just what I had on my shopping list for purchase and had forgotten to buy. It was as though she was reading my mind. And the yarn is just the perfect shade of purple. I just can't decide what pattern to use it for yet. And I never seem to remember to pick up stitch holders for myself... I was so amazed that she seemed to get just the perfect items for me. Thank you so much Bonnie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi tammie, wish you well with your moving to your new home.


thanks i need it lol


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

My swap box arrived today. WooHoo. Good stuff. There was a very nice note from my secret pal. Thank you Kristen. She included some sweet smelling tulip body creme and hand creme. Two awesome lighthouses. They will go nicely with my collection. 2 skeins of simply soft yarn, one of my favorites and cabone rings that I use as stitch markers sometimes. Also a set of 2 dream catchers. I think those will go great in my 2 gkids rooms in their new house. Thank you for all the lovely gifts Kristen.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

just had a lovely pm from my swap pal she loved the box and the kids helped her eat the cream eggs and the toffees, just like all kids, am pleased she liked it tho.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

My box is all sent off. My SP should receive her box on Wednesday.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Mailed my box out for my SP and she should get it Monday. I am crossing my fingers that it gets there on time and it is well received.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I am sending mine out tomorrow!!

I lucky and found another thing I wanted to add at the sale I went to at Joann's today!!
Then I got a second surprise box from shelia my June swap pal!!
This has been a lot of fun!

Myra


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> My swap box arrived today. WooHoo. Good stuff. There was a very nice note from my secret pal. Thank you Kristen. She included some sweet smelling tulip body creme and hand creme. Two awesome lighthouses. They will go nicely with my collection. 2 skeins of simply soft yarn, one of my favorites and cabone rings that I use as stitch markers sometimes. Also a set of 2 dream catchers. I think those will go great in my 2 gkids rooms in their new house. Thank you for all the lovely gifts Kristen.


That is beautiful!!
Myra :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, that is how i put together my package for my "swap pal". i also went to joann fabric and used my 50% coupon & the sale they already had. i'm looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, that is how i put together my package for my "swap pal". i also went to joann fabric and used my 50% coupon & the sale they already had. i'm looking forward to doing it again.


Me too Maryrose!!

I'm all about a good sale and coupons!! That way I can get more for my swap buddy and myself!! :lol:

Myra


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

wonder if today will be the day i get my swap box, am sure that post man thinks im mad . every day im out at the door if i see him across the road, bless him . tammie


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> wonder if today will be the day i get my swap box, am sure that post man thinks im mad . every day im out at the door if i see him across the road, bless him . tammie


Well Tammie

I bet there are some postmen all over tthe world thinking the same thing!! LOL Cause I know i run to mine like a kid on Christmas Morning!! 
Mines going out today to Vegas!! I hope she likes it!

Happy Knitting

Myra


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> My swap box arrived today. WooHoo. Good stuff. There was a very nice note from my secret pal. Thank you Kristen. She included some sweet smelling tulip body creme and hand creme. Two awesome lighthouses. They will go nicely with my collection. 2 skeins of simply soft yarn, one of my favorites and cabone rings that I use as stitch markers sometimes. Also a set of 2 dream catchers. I think those will go great in my 2 gkids rooms in their new house. Thank you for all the lovely gifts Kristen.


Thanks for showing us your lovely 'haul'... loads of goodies!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I just now am hearing about the swap and realize I'm too late for June, how about July's swap? When does that take place?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Well I just now am hearing about the swap and realize I'm too late for June, how about July's swap? When does that take place?


tracy will get back to us for july.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Well I just now am hearing about the swap and realize I'm too late for June, how about July's swap? When does that take place?


You'll need to click on "Home" above, then on "Main", then on "Swaps and Group Activities", then on "Secret Pal Swap Roster and Information". Copy and paste the first part of the first entry in that thread into a Private Message to Tracy, add your answers to each line, send it to her and she'll get you added to the roster for next month.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I just mailed mine to my swap partner who lives in Michigan! It should be there by mid week next week. I'm looking forward to my box and to the July swap.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

i am sure ur june swap pal will enjoy it as i did when i received mine in illinois and yes looking forward already to July swap not to rush the month lol take care sheila from illinois


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Mailed my swap pal's June package out today. It's going to Illinois so it doesn't have too far to go and was told she should have it by the middle of next week. Hope she enjoys it.
Carol L.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

wehre in illinois i am in the western burbs woodridge sheila


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Just a quick "heads up" for my secret swap pal in MI. Monday you should be receiving your package. Hope you like it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got my Swap package in the mail today!. We're in the same state, which I find amusing, so they should receive it Mon. or Tuesday. I had lots of fun putting it together; hope she likes it!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

luckyluck58 said:


> wehre in illinois i am in the western burbs woodridge sheila


Sorry Sheila. Maybe next month you'll be my swap partner.
Carol L.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

just chatting no problem july will be a surprise for everyone keep knitting today lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I got mine today. WOW lots of goodies 2 balls sock yarn great color guess I have to try socks. M&ms I love them Green
tea bags a little sign for my plants a little pot of seeds and a journal. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU Lainey 2


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Well,it is only the 12th of June....but just reading about everyone's great swap gifts..has got me really psyched! Gotta keep checking the front door for a package.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

when is the deadline to send the "swap pal" packages?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I believe it is June 15th


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

by the 15th of the month be patient it probably is enroute this week i know its hard but july is the next one hang in there


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

My package is one its way to TX....


----------



## simbawinkeytaz (Apr 5, 2011)

I received my box the other day, I had to go and pick it up at the post office, they tried to deliver it while I was at the hospital with my husband. I didn't take a picture but here is a list of what my wonderful partner Patti sent me.
2 Peaches and Cream yarn, I love cotton
2 Red Skelton Tapes, Love my Red
a knitting magazine
some twizzlers
and some Forget Me Not seeds with a pot

Everything is just great, come to find out we share the same last name and the same birthday. Not sure if the year is the same, mine is 1964. What's yours Patti? Come on I won't tell anyone. But the best is we both love RED SKELTON. I was up late last night watching "Merton of The Movies" on TCM.

Again, thank you Patti for the wonderful package, a thank you is in the mail.

Michelle


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I was knitting and watching Merton of the Movies last night, too! Ha, ha! What a sweet man he was...

No sign of my package yet, but only two days left til the mailing deadline, so it should be along soon! The one I sent out was well received and I have a new friend, Woodsfaery! 

How many others are still waiting?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was knitting and watching Merton of the Movies last night, too! Ha, ha! What a sweet man he was...
> 
> No sign of my package yet, but only two days left til the mailing deadline, so it should be along soon! The one I sent out was well received and I have a new friend, Woodsfaery!
> 
> How many others are still waiting?


ME!



BUT!! I did make a new friend.. LindaH..(my swap buddy).. hopefully, one day we shall meet, who knows!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am. Thought maybe it is coming from overseas. That would take longer. But the expectation is so exciting. Poor mail person. I am there to greet them every day. When My package gets here they will think I moved. :-D


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I came home to a wonderful package on my front porch!! It took much self control to put away the groceries first before I opened it  DFlahive was a wonderful swap partner! Two skiens of Caron Simply soft yarn - a garnet red and a dreamy peach color. My brain is thinking of future projects to do with them. Also she included supplies - paper,flowers, envelopes to make cards - one of my other favorite things to do. To top it all off there was a book to read. I think I might just curl up on the porch swing and do a little R&R - reading and relaxing  Thank you so much DFlahive for your great gift to me !


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still waiting too...anticipation ahhh...lol


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so glad you received it and enjoyed it. I'm exactly 10 years older. I have always loved Red Skelton, He was so lovable. It seems like all the good ones have pasted. 
enjoy!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I sent mine out on Friday some one in Mass should be receiving it very soon. Hope she likes it.... I received mine and its wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sent my package out last thurs/Fri. so my swap pal should be getting it today or tomorrow. Didn't have far to go; hope she likes it.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I was knitting and watching Merton of the Movies last night, too! Ha, ha! What a sweet man he was...
> ...


Me too ..... waiting patiently


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm on the waiting end too.
Carol L.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

be patient i am sure u will receive it our good pony express mail i am sure they mailed it on time received mine a week ago never thought i would receive it hang in there made good friends with my swap buddy in al i am in illinois


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

still waiting on mine, but ive been informed its on its way, seems like i put an extra letter on my postcode, so it had to be sorted. just wainting on postman now.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

ops meant waiting typo error lol


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I sent out two pkgs. the same day, last Tues. The one that was sent to Mississippi arrived in two days. That pkg. wasn't part of the swap. The second one went from WI to Nova Scotia. My swap didn't receive her pkg. I got an email today. I didn't think it would take a week. It looks like Traci is going to be making a change especially with the knitters from the UK and Australia. The swaps are staying in the same area.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Have high hopes that I will get my swap soon,tomorrow is the deadline to mail it out...keep on checking my front door.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

not received mine yet and not heard if my secret pal has received hers yet


----------



## DarcyCAG (Feb 10, 2011)

I came back after the weekend away to find my Secret Pal had sent me my gift -- it was a lovely surprise of English teas and a lovely tea infusor to go with it.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I sent my package today. Someone in Texas will be getting theirs soon. So, if you've been sitting on your hands trying not to bite your fingernails in anticipation, I apologize, only a few more days;-).


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

The Mail Man Came! The Mail Man Came! Yea! I received my June Swap Package today and was so thrilled when I opened it. I received 2 sheins of beautiful chenille yarn (so soft), a knitted leaf cloth which I just love, a paperback book which I can't wait to start reading, m&m's (yum - saving those for when I start reading the book later), the most adorable little frog pencil topper which is currently looking down at me from the shelf above my computer, and a crochet pattern for an afghan that looks very pretty and a pattern for knitting a tree frog cloth. You must have been reading my mind. I haven't done much reading lately and was thinking just this morning that I should look for a book to read and last night I was thinking I should see if there were any frog cloth patterns that I could make up. Now I don't have to look for either one. My package of items was AWESOME and I thank you so very much. I will mail you out a thank you note as your initials (JCB) were on the return address but am so sorry I can't send you a PM as I don't know what you're user name on the forum is. Please feel free to send me a PM or leave me a message on here to let me know who you are. Again, many thanks for your thoughtfulness.
Carol L.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok, was so excited I see I couldn't spell the word skeins correctly. Oops.
Carol L.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sounds wonderful, Carol~ Hope you find out who sent it.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Sounds wonderful, Carol~ Hope you find out who sent it.


It really was wonderful and I really lets me know who she is.
Carol L.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm like a lil kid... I rush home everyday to
see if a package has arrived... Nuttin yet


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Me too, it'll probably come the day I'm too busy or tired to think much about it, but it always makes my day;-)!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i think it's fun to go to my local yarn shops to pick out some things for the "secret pal swap". it makes my picking out things alot easier when the person says what they really like to have.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

How many others are still waiting?[/quote]

ME!



BUT!! I did make a new friend.. LindaH..(my swap buddy).. hopefully, one day we shall meet, who knows![/quote]

Knittingneedles

you should have gotten your package yesterday from Me!

Please let me know if you didn't. Hope you like it!
Mcrunk


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> How many others are still waiting?


ME!



BUT!! I did make a new friend.. LindaH..(my swap buddy).. hopefully, one day we shall meet, who knows![/quote]

Knittingneedles

you should have gotten your package yesterday from Me!

Please let me know if you didn't. Hope you like it!
Mcrunk [/quote]

and me still waiting


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still anticipating and waiting....la la la...hmmm...wonder what it is.?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm still waiting too...... Mailman comes about 3 pm.....
Maybe my surprise will arrive yet today..... 
i had a great gift already this am.... 
My grand-daughter, her hubby & their beautiful children, 
Derek (2 1/2) & Elizabeth (9 mo) arrived from Michigan. They'll be here for two weeks...... Yippee !!!!!!! 

My 'June Swap Buddy' should have received her package a while ago.... because I mailed it on May 29 or 30th.....

Her name is: Julia Parl****** in SC, but I do not know what her KP call name is.....
So Julia, If you have received your package, please let me know that it has arrived safely.

CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida (Carol Langmesser)
:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

YEA -a-a-a-a- The Mail has arrived.....
Mailman brought a nice BIG box to me from my "June Swap Pal"....... Tammy from Indiana.....

THANK YOU so very much for all the Goodies,

It just started raining so I am already wearing my 
PURPLE SLIPPERS..... Oh-h-h they are so nice and comfy.
I got my feet wet going for the Mail.....

Tammy sent me a wonderful box of goodies......
M & M's (dark chocolate), A 'lolly', Dove chocolates, Purple Slippers, little folding scissors, a size 1 - 12" YaYa circular knitting needles, a size 'G' crochet hook, a set of small knitting needle protectors & a set of split rings to use for one of the nice patterns that she sent "Mini Key Ring Purses" (it's a Red Heart Pattern) and there are also 2 other patterns, one called "in your shoes Ankle Socks" (crochet pattern) and another great pattern called "Mini Crayon Box Jacket" Which is really great as I have two great-granddaughters that are 6 yrs & almost 1 yr.
AND lastly, not one, not two, not three, BUT 4 skeins of yarn....
2 Red Heart #1 super fine - 'Heart & sole w/Aloe" - 1 - #2 fine- Deborah Norville Serenity Garden Yarn & 1 worsted #4 - Brown Sheep Co. LANALOFT in variegated Bight Pink......

Tammy, You went way beyond, But I am forever grateful as this is my first "Swap with a Pal".

Please PM me so that I recognize you with your KP name.

Mine is CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, FL., because there is already another Carol L in our user list.

THANK YOU AGAIN SO VERY MUCH...... I'VE ALREADY SIGNED UP FOR JULY, I HAD SO MUCH FUN MAKING UP MY BOX TO GO OUT. 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## suep5048 (Mar 10, 2011)

I recieved my swap gift today from Joy Webb from Wisconsin. I think her and I would be great friends, we have so much in common. She filled my package with a delightful book of patterns for baby sweaters. Being a grandma and the owner of a baby boutique I was thrilled to have some beautiful new patterns. She also sent a pattern for a scarf that uses sock yarn and as a sock knitter I have lots of leftovers. Next is a candy bar I will share with Hubby tonight with coffee (if he is lucky), it is made of almonds and sea salt in dark chocolate and sounds delightful! I also got a skein of salmon colored peruvian wool by Cascade yarns. And last, but not least a package of note cards with an adorable scene of a sheep on the front. I'm not sure where she found these, but they are made by an artist from my home state (Idaho). I could not be happier with my package and can not thank you enough Joy! You Made my day!
Sue Parkin


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> How many others are still waiting?


ME!



BUT!! I did make a new friend.. LindaH..(my swap buddy).. hopefully, one day we shall meet, who knows![/quote]

Knittingneedles

you should have gotten your package yesterday from Me!

Please let me know if you didn't. Hope you like it!
Mcrunk [/quote]

Mcrunk...... GOT IT AND LOVE IT!!! THANKS SO MUCH.. CAN'T WAIT TO GET INTO THE KITCHEN.. CORN BREAD.. MY FAVORITE!!!!!!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay!

I warn you tho, it's fattening!! But oh so good!!

Glad you liked the package!

Myra :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Yay!
> 
> I warn you tho, it's fattening!! But oh so good!!
> 
> ...


Myra,

Once I became pre-menopause... weight just went up and up ... so I would rather be eating what I love and gain weight then let the hormones get the better of me!!!!! And everything in moderation!!!!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Just mailed out my package to MO. I had crafted something and had to wait for the item to "dry", so did not get it out till today.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, that's another thing... if our swap pals are knitting something for us, it will take longer than if they just put a box together. Good things are worth waiting for...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i just receive my package today. i got a ball of bernat sox yarn, a crochet hook, some dark chocolate candy, a small cake to microwave, a packet of wildflower seeds, a preety bag with a picture of berries on it, a cute, scented hand squeezer (to keep my hands in shape for my knitting & crocheting), some knit & crochet patterns & a pretty card. thank you linda. i don't know your user name to thank you personally. i like everything you sent me!


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm still waiting for mine  ... wonder if my secret pal forgot? ~sigh~


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not your swap pal just wanted to say that folks had through today to get it mailed so surly you will will get it. I know I haven't received mine yet either but am enjoying the anticipation; just kind of like Christmas as a kid



lorioc42 said:


> I'm still waiting for mine  ... wonder if my secret pal forgot? ~sigh~


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I got my box today! An early Christmas... Alice Jones sent two things she knit for me (never expected that!) and some coffee and other little goodies. My favorite thing in the box is the adorable aran sweater washcloth. I need to ask her where she got that pattern-- too cute! Thank you Alice! I hope you will post when you read this, and tell me what your user name is on Knitting Paradise.


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't know they had until the 16th... I know what you mean though.... I go to the post office every day looking to see!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i think you all will get your packages. please let us know when you get them. i enjoy seeing what everyone got. i'm looking forward to adding my name to july's "secret pal"


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

hey all....I want to go on record as being totally surprised and pleased with the Swap Louise from ND sent me. I love the magazine, have finished the jelly beans, used the lotion, thrilled to have more stitch holders and will drink all the other stuff later. You outdid yourself.
Love it all....can't wait for the next one.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I sent my pkg. to Nova Scotia that was about two weeks ago. She told me she will email when the pkg. arrives. So far no word.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I got my box today! An early Christmas... Alice Jones sent two things she knit for me (never expected that!) and some coffee and other little goodies. My favorite thing in the box is the adorable aran sweater washcloth. I need to ask her where she got that pattern-- too cute! Thank you Alice! I hope you will post when you read this, and tell me what your user name is on Knitting Paradise.


That is awsome!! I love that little sweater dishcloth too.!!
Myra


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

still wiating here. but im sure theres always next week then again might get it in morning.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm still patiently waiting but after what I put MCrunk through last month, fair is fair ;-)
Mine went in the Post to my swap buddy in Canada this morning.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> still wiating here. but im sure theres always next week then again might get it in morning.


I hope so Tammie!!

Myra


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> still wiating here. but im sure theres always next week then again might get it in morning.


Hopefully yours has been mailed, but it could take a long time if it's going to Ireland from the U.S. or Australia... Maybe it's just coming from somewhere else in the U.K. I know we have a lot of UK people on this board.

This is another reason why the swap partners should be matched up within the same countries, if possible. I think someone said Tracy is going to do this with the next swap.

Hope you don't have to wait too long...


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > still wiating here. but im sure theres always next week then again might get it in morning.
> ...


yes i asked to be swapped with someone from the uk, easier for me. guess i have to wait lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > still wiating here. but im sure theres always next week then again might get it in morning.
> ...


thanks


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still waiting here too!


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

And another grandbaby due in 1 month :~) First grandson this time. "Jackson" hurry sweetie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no! Some of us want international swaps and indicated so on the form. If given one international you just need to keep in mind the longer delivery time. Besides, aren't we all a bit anxious about when we receive our gift? It just has to be mailed by the 15th; nothing saying it has to be received by the 15th. I know I try to mail early on but technically if not even mailed until the 15th there is still 2 2 weeks in a month in which to receive it. The swap is for the "month of" not a specific delivery date thus mailing it on the 15 still is "in the month of". Besides the half the fun is the anticipation don't you think? Please don't take this as me trying to be bossy or admonish ANYONE...just trying to give my perspective of how I deal with the waiting. And yes, I'm still waiting for this month's surprise. Peace and Love to all! Happy knitting!



Sewbizgirl said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > still wiating here. but im sure theres always next week then again might get it in morning.
> ...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, if someone living in the US gives internationally, how much does it cost in postage?


----------



## mzmaddie (Feb 6, 2011)

Secret Pal from Abilene, TX thank you so much for the wonderful package I received today. I love the knitted cloth and cozy, and I will use it for my coffee mug. The coffee is perfect and oh my -- tootsie rolls. Yummie! The yarn is perfect and will work in my knitting machine as I've used this in the past. Can't wait to make something up and think about you. Thank you again.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oh no! Some of us want international swaps and indicated so on the form. If given one international you just need to keep in mind the longer delivery time. Besides, aren't we all a bit anxious about when we receive our gift? It just has to be mailed by the 15th; nothing saying it has to be received by the 15th. I know I try to mail early on but technically if not even mailed until the 15th there is still 2 2 weeks in a month in which to receive it. The swap is for the "month of" not a specific delivery date thus mailing it on the 15 still is "in the month of". Besides the half the fun is the anticipation don't you think? Please don't take this as me trying to be bossy or admonish ANYONE...just trying to give my perspective of how I deal with the waiting. And yes, I'm still waiting for this month's surprise. Peace and Love to all! Happy knitting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you, I also wanted International Swap.... Im still waiting for mine too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure Maryrose. I think it depends on which country; but you would need to mail right at the beginning of the month to be sure they receive it during that month.



maryrose said:


> hi, if someone living in the US gives internationally, how much does it cost in postage?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Just got a wonderful swap box from Lisa Johnson In Alaska.I'm thrilled! dish cloths, sugar and cream yarn,candy, knitting needles,markers ,a watch,and even needles for my cross stitching! The wait was really worth it!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so excited. My package was in the mail today, and I can't say thank you enough to mimihugs. First what a sweet name. She sent some candy, 2 balls sock yarn, 2 of cotton yarn. A handful of new patterns, 2 books on a visit to New Your, her home state. AND some organic teas. So I will sit back, plan my imaginary trip to N.Y., drink a cuppa and dream of new knitting projects. You have been a great swap partner. Thanks again. And again.
Alberta


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone, i think this "secret pal swap" is a fun idea. i had fun buying some things at my local yarn/craft shop for her. i put my name up for july. i've got coupons for joann's to use, even though right now, they are having alot of sales. i just bought myself some cotton yarn to knit some dish cloths.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I sent my package out last week. She should have received it by now have not heard any thing I did PM her but she has not answered yet. I'm so glad every one is enjoying the swap. I like it to.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I received my package from my secret pal on the 16th and what a lovely surprise. It was filled with lots of goodies and it would take up all the page to list them so I am posting a photo I took. I also had a lovely surprise when I took them out of the box again to take the photo I found a magnet that was up the side of the box and never noticed it the first time. The two postcards are lovely and shall be looking the web address up on the back to find out more about the Golden Shred. The chocolate wont last long with me...yum yum.

I am going to knit a scarf with the wool, just what I needed for this scarf pattern I have.

Thank you so much Mel66 you put a lovely package together.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Has everyone signed up for the July swap? I signed up for the first time. I missed it in June..I was late. Hope I make it this time.

Petitin...that is a great package you received. You are a lucky gal. Bitsey (Susan)


----------



## knittenmom (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know if I am on the swap list or not? I sent my info in but I haven't recieved any one's nam,e yet!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitten I think I noticed that someone said that it will be posted around the 26th. So I quess on Sunday. Bitsey(Susan)


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

We won't hear anything from Tracy about our swap partners until after the deadline to sign up, which is around the 26th of the month. A couple of days after that and you should receive a PM saying the list is ready. When it is, you'll find it here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=2

You'll scroll down until you see the roster, find your name and your partners info should be in the column beside your user name. As of today, she hasn't blanked out the swap info from June, as I can still see my partner that I mailed to this month. Keep checking back and once it is blanked out, you should see your name, then a few days after the signup deadline, you should see your partners info.


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

I got a wonderful box of goodies from my Secret Pal, SailorRae. Thank you so much! Sorry this has been so late in posting, but I wanted her to know how much I liked my new "stuff" especially the cookbooks....mmmmm.

Jo


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

hoping i get my box soon, as i dont want to be moved in to my new house and find the parcel go missing from old house, tho a few neighbours have said if i go befor box comes they will look out for postman and take it for me .


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I know my package is in the mail. My secret pal told me. But why is it taking so long? The wait will be worth it. I can mail something to my daughter, 60 to 70 miles away and she gets it the next day. I can mail something to my son, 30 miles away and it takes 3 days or more.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

The wait IS SO worth it! I got my package today. Thank you, thank you, thank you to my secret pal in Monticello, Indiana! I got two skeins of Caron Simply Soft yarn (perfect timing...have baby blankets to make up!), pattern leaflets from Michaels that I hadn't even seen at our Michaels! A zipper bag that says "Make every day count" with a pair of small scissors inside and a HUGE bag of Twizzlers (that my hubby immediately said "Open them up." when I pulled them out of the bag! He was in for a water break from mowing, so I felt sorry for him and shared!  Thank you again!


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

Guess what's on my doorstep? MY SWAP BOX!!!!! Yay!!! 
Will document as I open:
A lovely card from Betty, who's signature looks remarkably like my mother's!!!!

Two lovely skeins of Vanna's Choice, in color "Rust".

Size three dpns, which I actually needed! I was out of size threes!

A package of my most favorite stitch markers; the locking ones; thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!

A pretty notebook with a lovely bag on the cover I need to think about designing a pattern for!

A pretty pencil in a paisley pattern.

A pasta cookbook, which my carb addicted son will much appreciate!

Betty, thank you so much! A wonderful box full of good things!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, looks like you got some nice things.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay, I got my package out this afternoon to Shepherd, MI. Postoffice says that it will be there Wednesday. Hope she likes it! I got hung up on a theme and kept finding things!


----------



## Jean100 (Jan 27, 2011)

I received my swap package today from 'stay'! It was full of wonderful things - two skeins of green Caron Simply Soft - I love it! it will make a beautiful baby blanket. Lindor's truffles (yummy); hand made stitch markers that Staci made herself just for me! - so pretty!; needle protectors that look like little socks (cute) in a cute green print tin; muffin liners with cute designs; patterns; bamboo size 9 needles and a nice note from her....thank you thank you thank you - so thoughtful!! Jean

p.s. my husband was just as excited as I was - he opened the box for me!!! LOL


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

knittenmom said:


> I don't know if I am on the swap list or not? I sent my info in but I haven't recieved any one's nam,e yet!!


Knittenmom,

You won't get your Swap partner until the end of the month....
Usually TracyH sends a PM to your Private Message Box when she gets your info.....


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I know my package is in the mail. My secret pal told me. But why is it taking so long? The wait will be worth it. I can mail something to my daughter, 60 to 70 miles away and she gets it the next day. I can mail something to my son, 30 miles away and it takes 3 days or more.


LOL It really depends on the location of the town you are sending too - Time zone difference maybe. Usually takes my postal mail longer going east than it does to go south from Washington. Sometimes mail goes direct to the destination drop city -- Like Columbus or Cincinnati, Ohio, but then it has to be sorted again to go to a small town and again to another smaller town, to farm owners, etc. Even first class probably goes faster than a package.

Remember too that we have folks all over the U.S., Canada, Australia ... participating in the swap.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

How does it work when your pkg. goes outside of the country? I had to sign a paper at the post office what was inside of the box. I don't know what happen my secret pal still didn't receive her pkg. I mailed it out weeks ago. She spun her own yarn so i sent 2 pkgs. of alpaca fur along with some wool yarn and a book. I hope their wasn't a peoblem sending raw fur into another country.


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just now finding that this is where we report about our swap....my swap partner sent me a personal message that hers was received...she loved hers...but I also want to report that my swap was so wonderful. 5 skeins of yarn or was it 6; hand cream, boxes of wonderful tea, supplies for my oil painting, needle keepers and the list goes on. This is such a wonderful way to share and to meet new people.

Thanks Knitting Paradise and Tracy for being the best forum out there.

Deborah


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

another day another wait on my swap box to come, darent stand at door for post man he will be thinking im stalking him poor guy, but im just so excited to get it. hubbie says im like a little kid told him im a big kid , you ladies got some lovely things in your boxes, enjoy them tammie


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still waiting for my package...anticipation is killin me...lol Anyone else still waiting too?


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

jogs4201 said:


> Still waiting for my package...anticipation is killin me...lol Anyone else still waiting too?


same here


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

waiting over i got my swap package just over 30mins ago, 
thank you SANDY 
i got 2 scrubbies and a facecloth hand made by her also a packet of stitch holders. and a pattern for a dish cloth which i will be trying out soon. also got a lovely letter from her, telling me all about her, thank you again sandy i love them all 

tammie


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

jogs4201 said:


> Still waiting for my package...anticipation is killin me...lol Anyone else still waiting too?


still waiting too.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What's wrong with our postal service that we must wait so long???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What's wrong with our Postal system????!!!!! Well, one, they are union, number two I believe the head of the postal system is paid 3 million a year and dog gone it, they seem to be losing money. Go figure. They are lazy! And I am sorry if I have insulted any postal workers. The majority of workers are good epeople it is the ones in charge! That is what's wrong with the postal system


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

I received my prezzy today, and boy have I been spoiled rotton... Thanx Marcia xxxx, just over a week to the UK from South Carolina..... cant be bad !
I sent my parcel on the 13/06 again across the pond. I cant wait to see if my secret pal is happy/suprised with her prezzies


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

sorry I should not have said what I did. I tried to e5rase it many times and it won;t go away. I amy so sorry. Bitsey


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sometimes we must just vent and alot of times KP is very easy to do. We aren't personally pointing at someone in general. We just state what's on our minds. That's what i like about KP.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for your kindness. Again, I hope I don;t get thrown off the knitting paradise. Oh, I am so sorry. Sometimes the older I get, things just fall out of my mouth before I realize it. I think I am turning into my Mom. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry everyone, I quess I was the "party Pooper". I hope that I am allowed to stay...there are so many wonderful giving knitters, crocheters, and whatever crafters here. If I have to leave I shall miss each and everyone. and I hope I have not offended anyone (and I am sure I have). Susan


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i sent out my secret pal package 1st class & she got it in 4 days. from PA to Minnisota. for me it only cost $7.00 to mail it & i'll do the same for july.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Bitsey, 

Don't feel bad doll. Everyone needs to vent every once in a while. Today was your day. And I'm sure we've all been frustrated with one service organization or another over the years...as I'm sure we've all been frustrating to someone else at times...

At least I know my family tells me I frustrate them all the time!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Bitsey. I don't think anyone is going to throw you out. So you stated your opinion and had a little vent. Relax dear. We all say things in the heat of the moment and don't mean to harm anyone. You've made your amends and now my dear friend life goes on and we let bygones be bygones. I myself have stepped on a few toes since joining by things I have said and never intentionally meant to hurt anyone in doing so. It's called life and it happens. I think we all accept that and now you can too. I personally expect to hear more from you and hope you will stay with us. I think you will find we are a very caring and accepting bunch of people. All is well.
Carol L.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i don't think bitsey said anything wrong.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Posted mine on the 9th from the UK to the US and I got a message on the 16th that it has been received. 
I was told it would take 4 days, it took a little longer but still good saying it travelled so far.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sorry everyone, I quess I was the "party Pooper". I hope that I am allowed to stay...there are so many wonderful giving knitters, crocheters, and whatever crafters here. If I have to leave I shall miss each and everyone. and I hope I have not offended anyone (and I am sure I have). Susan


Don't worry....tell me one person who has never complained about the post office and I will say, then they have NEVER dealt with them. We all complain.....it's human nature. Keep knitting

:thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank one and all. Sometimes my mouth opens and stuff falls out. I am so turning into my mom. I will be good today and stick to my knitting and sewing. Again thank you. Susan


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> sorry I should not have said what I did. I tried to e5rase it many times and it won;t go away. I amy so sorry. Bitsey


Don't be sorry-- you are absolutely RIGHT.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

ALICE JONES: If you are reading, I sent you a PM over a week ago to tell you I got and loved my package! Since I didn't hear back I looked again and saw you have not read my message. On the top of this page, click on "private messages" and you will see my message. The packaging is gone so I can't send you a 'thank you' any other way...

Thanks again!
Bonnie


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everybody! i'm looking forward to the july swap. actually, i have more fun buying things for the secret pal. i've got joann fabric coupons to use so i'll save them for the coming "swap". i hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, I'm still waiting. My first time to join and no package yet. I tried to post pictures of my latest work and couldn't get the pictures to attach. I'm 0 for 0. Good news was my secret pal received hers and loved it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey patti and maryrose...I hope I too get picked for the July swap. I sent in my info. Just wait and see. I have just finished ripping out 3 rows of stitching (sewing machine) I think I sould have stayed in bed today!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, sewbiz, I checked out your esty site. VERY NICE!! When one of my daughters teaches me, I will post a picture of the totes I make. I also love your fabrics. I am jealous you have such nice fabric shops near you. Susan


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm learning to knit a dishcloth with a picture of little houses going across (free pattern from knitting central's website), well i had to start all over because i didn't understand what YO meant. (now i do) so i'll be starting again tonite.


----------



## suzieb (Feb 24, 2011)

Cherizac, Just wanted you to know I got my package today. It was waiting for me when I got home from taking my husband to the Drs office. I got all excited to see it. Sorry my address was messed up. I'm new to this swap and didn't fill the info out right. Hopefully I'll figure it all out soon. I love everything you sent me. I never tried spinning yarn, but I will now. And the bath things smell great, they'll be used. Thank you very much for everything. I can't wait to try it all out. suzieb


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm so glad you like them! I'm going to send you the letter I couldn't print (doh!) in PM, (I hope! )

Enjoy!


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone still waiting for their swap package with me...lol ? This is like washing dishes but only "funner" ....it builds character...lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, sewbiz, I checked out your esty site. VERY NICE!! When one of my daughters teaches me, I will post a picture of the totes I make. I also love your fabrics. I am jealous you have such nice fabric shops near you. Susan


Thank you, Bitsey... mail order fabric purchases work well! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

jogs4201 said:


> Anyone still waiting for their swap package with me...lol ? This is like washing dishes but only "funner" ....it builds character...lol


I hope the straggler packages all arrive soon... It's no fun to be last.

Maryrose, I also enjoy putting the packages together more than opening mine! It's so much fun planning something for someone else to be blessed...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz...mail order?! Where??? I have looked at Joanne's, and connecting threads...It is so hard to really tell what the colors are really like and how the fabric feels. I love touching the fabrics (and yarns) to see how they feel and what they are destined for. Gosh, when I think about it I'm glad I am not rich, I would be a hoarder of fabrics and yarns. Scary. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, where do you purchase your threads? For my sewing it is of course, Coats & Clark, but also connecting threads. For the embroidery part it is madEIRA THREADS. Sorry about the finger slip on the keyboard. Bitsey. let me know where you get yours.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, where do you purchase your threads? For my sewing it is of course, Coats & Clark, but also connecting threads. For the embroidery part it is madEIRA THREADS. Sorry about the finger slip on the keyboard. Bitsey. let me know where you get yours.


I just buy what I need locally, at Hancock's Fabrics. I will PM you a list of some online shops for fabric. I am on the Quilting Board too, and hear about fabric websites all the time.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

My package came a few days ago it seems. It went to my neighbors house. It was sitting there for a few days as they were out of town. (it was not our reg mailman who delivered it, but a sub, so nothing was known about it) It came so that is good. 
I got some stitch markers and a lovely handmade ring. Also some recipes and a knitting pattern. All very nice. Now I must PM the poor swap partner that is so upset at me not getting my swap yet, when she mailed it out over a week ago.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I just heard from my secret pal. She didn't received her pkg. that I mailed out the first of June. She told me their is a lockout in Canada, so no mail is going through. It seems like I'm a jenix for this swap something always goes wrong for me. The May Swap I didn't know if I was on it or not until the last minute. This time I have problems with the mail system. I enjoy the Swap so I won't give up yet. Again I would like to Thank Tracy for all the time she puts into the swap. I will keep on hanging on.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I just heard from my secret pal. She didn't received her pkg. that I mailed out the first of June. She told me their is a lockout in Canada, so no mail is going through. It seems like I'm a jenix for this swap something always goes wrong for me. The May Swap I didn't know if I was on it or not until the last minute. This time I have problems with the mail system. I enjoy the Swap so I won't give up yet. Again I would like to Thank Tracy for all the time she puts into the swap. I will keep on hanging on.


Not much you can do about the postal system in another country. No mail at all? That's pretty archaic. As in, the dark ages. Hope they get their act together. I'm sure plenty of people are suffering, especially any that may get their medicines or checks through the mail there. That is a terrible situation.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good Morning all, Sewbiz thank you so much for the info.Going to finish up that tote today. Yesterday I made so many mistakes....When I have been away from it for a while sometimes I just jump in without thinking. Have had 3 daughters and seven grandchildren. Then they left and my son and his lovely wife came. On the Northern Neck it's holiday time...Get out in your boats, swim, fish, ski or whatever. I look forward to a ride in a boat then home to sew. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard from my secret pal. She didn't received her pkg. that I mailed out the first of June. She told me their is a lockout in Canada, so no mail is going through. It seems like I'm a jenix for this swap something always goes wrong for me. The May Swap I didn't know if I was on it or not until the last minute. This time I have problems with the mail system. I enjoy the Swap so I won't give up yet. Again I would like to Thank Tracy for all the time she puts into the swap. I will keep on hanging on.
> ...


Please don't start on the USPS... There is a reason why they are losing so much money...
We were in Los Angeles for a weekend came home to Vegas and realized we left my husbands meds in LA.. so I had my bro send them PRIORITY mail (2-3 days Max) that day.. It took 3 weeks to get it.. the package went to Northern California then to Montana, then to the Dakotas, Washington State, back to California and finally to Las Vegas.. (Which is a 4 hour drive from Los Angeles)... it was so inefficient. Good we had a stash of meds at home...Everytime I send out a package I say a little pray that it gets where it needs to go... 
(this could be a whole new posting!!! "What do you think of the mail system?"


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i didn't realize how bad the mailing system could be even in the US. so far everything i mailed out to got to its places.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Not a word out of my mouth! Bitsey


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

my brother drives a Fed Ex truck in jax. florida. he's only a local driver.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Not a word out of my mouth! Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, good words to live by. I figured that out the last time stuff fell out of my mouth. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh, it's quiet.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Still waiting here but very patiently. My swap pal notified me about the "lockout" in Canada. I'm supposing that's like a strike here. Told here I'd have a real treat when I received two swaps in July! Or August if it comes to that!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry to chhange the subject but it is dinner time on the east coast. Tonight, bacon cooking, later softly frying mushrooms, scallions, tomatoes then the eggs aand cheese. Everyonce in a while a breakfast dinner is wonderful. Later ladies. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, your dinner sounds good. see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

I want to thank my swap pal for my parcel - trouble is I don't know who she is. If you are reading this I loved the lime green yarn, the scarf yarn and pattern from Lincraft is fantastic - I am half way through knitting it already although must admit it is very different to knit with. The peanut butter is yummy and the necklace lovely and it wasgood to get somerowmarkers - I had been using paper clips- know who you are yet?


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> Still waiting here but very patiently. My swap pal notified me about the "lockout" in Canada. I'm supposing that's like a strike here. Told here I'd have a real treat when I received two swaps in July! Or August if it comes to that!


Aww that's great! Very nice of her to send the word along :thumbup: . I am still awaiting.....and knitting...lol. Maybe today I will see it :shock:


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

jogs4201 said:


> Anyone still waiting for their swap package with me...lol ? This is like washing dishes but only "funner" ....it builds character...lol


still waiting too!


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know where we are supposed to go for acknowledging and thanking our secret pals but I want to thank Gwen Settle for the wonderful gifts. I especially want to say thanks for the Tyson chicken and that wonderful ball of yarn. I have never seen anything like either of them! Thank you again and God's blessings!


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

tyson chicken yarn? please tell more


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am guessing that my swap partner is from Canada -- haven't heard anything.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

pattisark said:


> tyson chicken yarn? please tell more


Sorry, the Tyson chicken and the yarn is two different things. I collect chickens and my secret pal sent me the cutest little rubber chicken with Tyson stamped on it. It is adorable!


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Whew! I'm glad you cleared that up because I had horrible visions of smelly old chicken in your box and just could not imagine!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Osunny said:


> pattisark said:
> 
> 
> > tyson chicken yarn? please tell more
> ...


How funny!


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sorry to chhange the subject but it is dinner time on the east coast. Tonight, bacon cooking, later softly frying mushrooms, scallions, tomatoes then the eggs aand cheese. Everyonce in a while a breakfast dinner is wonderful. Later ladies. Bitsey


I so totally agree.... Mmmmm, breakfast any time of day is good!


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

pattisark said:


> tyson chicken yarn? please tell more


I think she was talking about two items


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yippy, my package is on the way on Monday :0) There was a slight mix up, but all is well. Back to excited again. lol


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm happy for you that you're getting your package swap soon. i know it's already june 25. i already joined in the july swap. i think this is a fun idea.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

Hummmm, havent got my package yet and havent heard anything from my swap partner, Im wondering if Im the only one left or is anyone else still waiting for their package to arrive?


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i'm happy for you that you're getting your package swap soon. i know it's already june 25. i already joined in the july swap. i think this is a fun idea.


This is a whole lot of fun! I am excited about July and I'm already collecting gifts...


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Sparkler24 said:


> Hummmm, havent got my package yet and havent heard anything from my swap partner, Im wondering if Im the only one left or is anyone else still waiting for their package to arrive?


Don't worry.... I sent mine late. My 'secret pal' didn't include her zip so I had to research online in hopes to have the right one. I'm still holding my breath; waiting to hear...


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

jogs4201 said:


> Yippy, my package is on the way on Monday :0) There was a slight mix up, but all is well. Back to excited again. lol


Just like Christmas!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Is tomorrow the day we find out if we have been included in the July Swap? I hope so. I am excited to join. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Is tomorrow the day we find out if we have been included in the July Swap? I hope so. I am excited to join. Bitsey(susan)


It may take longer seeing there are so many people signing up but it is a load of fun!


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sparkler24 said:


> Hummmm, havent got my package yet and havent heard anything from my swap partner, Im wondering if Im the only one left or is anyone else still waiting for their package to arrive?


You could drop HooknNeedler a note saying still waiting - she mentioned she did want to know I believe. No harm done in asking or passing the word along. :thumbup:


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

jogs4201 said:


> Sparkler24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hummmm, havent got my package yet and havent heard anything from my swap partner, Im wondering if Im the only one left or is anyone else still waiting for their package to arrive?
> ...


Ok, thanks.


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

still waiting, but my secret pal said her husband was having medical issues. Sometimes there are more important things to think about.


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

I received my swap today, it took ages , but the wait was worth it!! Such lovely things, yarn, tea, a gorgeous book with Paris on it which is actually a little storage box, notepad, notebook, and the best part... it arrived on my Birthday!!!! My family think I am mad, I got so excited!!!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jencollect. What an awesome way to celebrate your birthday by getting your swap package on the same day. Guess it arrived when it was supposed to. Enjoy the rest of your birthday!
Carol L.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

today is the last day for sign ups for july swap. so those of you who aint given tracyh a pm telling her your in/out for it, may do it now hope this helps 

tammie


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

jencollect said:


> I received my swap today, it took ages , but the wait was worth it!! Such lovely things, yarn, tea, a gorgeous book with Paris on it which is actually a little storage box, notepad, notebook, and the best part... it arrived on my Birthday!!!! My family think I am mad, I got so excited!!!


Glad you got your package and hope you had a great birthday, too! :thumbup:


----------



## knittenmom (Mar 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! I am glad it was a good one!!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Osunny said:


> pattisark said:
> 
> 
> > tyson chicken yarn? please tell more
> ...


That Chicken was an after thought. I was sitting in my office, looked up and saw it and knew it had to go to a loving home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a delightful box from Osunny today! It had wonderful yarns and adorable angel and name pins. I also received a wonderful novel about angels which I can't wait to read. Thank you Sunny Oh yes, a great PURPLE pen which I really needed too! I'm always misplacing my pen and this will stay with my knitting journal! Sorry about you not getting my zip code. I could have sworn I had put it on the form and apologize for the inconvenience it caused you. I'll PM Tracy and adk if she can add it to my info. Again, thank you for the wonderful gifts. Gwen


Osunny said:


> Sparkler24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hummmm, havent got my package yet and havent heard anything from my swap partner, Im wondering if Im the only one left or is anyone else still waiting for their package to arrive?
> ...


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I had sent my pkg out on the 15th and it doesn't seem to have reached it's destination yet. It should have been there last week. Unfortunately my hubby mailed it out but didn't think to get the tracking number for it.:-(


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

is your package just in the US? if so, it should get there soon. i didn't use a tracking no. on mine. i just mailed it 1st class. i mailed mine from PA to Minn. it got there in 4 days.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

mine was suppose to go to Michigan from Calif. It took about 4-5 days to get from here to Maine last month.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just a note I did receive my June swap package today - a book "the knitting diaries" and a few balls of yarn with a sachet.

Thanks


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi jogs4201: i'm very glad you got your package. i think this "secret pal swap" is a nice & fun thing to do.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Cathy Amdall I just want to thank you for your parcel I received yesterday.
Bonnie


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

I have recieved my package from my swap partner, Thank you so much Charlotte for the two beautiful twist rolls of 100% peruvian wool. I love them. It is something new and different to me, something I have never even seen before, so that is really fun and I consider it a real treasure. I dont know what I will make from it yet, but I have my 5 month old grandson in mind for it and am open to suggestions! I tried to copy and past a picture of something I found that looked similar but it didnt work. I could take a picture but have not idea how to attatch it here. Thanks again, Charlotte, Im very happy with your choice of yarn and the color.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! Ihave just received my June pkg from gwest1955 and I hit the MOTHER LOAD!!!!! Let me list them all since the pic doesn't do it justice and by the way folks chocolate isn't a good send to SoCal because the pkg is hot! (good thing she didn't send any!) Here they are:
5 balls of Bernat Matrix
6 balls Lion Brand Moonlight Mohair
3 balls Lily Sugar and Cream (1 yellow, 1 blue and 1 cool breeze ombre
4 GB memory stick
Crochet World Magazine
an "Old Age is for Sissies" book
The Knit Hat book
Peanut Guide To Life book
1 handcrafted Goat Milk Soap in Citrus Twist scent
1 world globe key fob
and last but not least 7 pattern leaflets!!! How Awesome is that?? A BIG THANK YOU! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

josheli that was waiting for. What a jack-pot!!!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

The Canadian postal lockout is over and my long anticipated June swap package arrived today! Talk about Christmas in July! I received 4 skeins of Rococo Mohair blend, 2 skeins of Curly Kid mohair blend, 2 packages of yummy sounding tea, Jean Greenhowe's Scarecrow Family pattern Book (I tell you it is impossible to not smile when looking at these!), 6 Bernat pattern leaflets and last but certainly not least, a crocheted wash cloth! It's a wonderful package, thank you so much Judie (PGane) Happy Knitting! Sandy


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow! It looks like it was worth the wait


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, you ladies got very nice things.


----------



## gloriak1 (Oct 4, 2011)

i am new at this so dont know what i am doing


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

gloriaK1, the swaps have been stopped until after the new year.


----------

